# Adam Torkelson - Sonata for Bass Clarinet (Unaccompanied)



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I wrote this back in 2010. It is one of the few recordings I have of my classical compositions.






Comments are welcome. And I am always open to writing for anyone interested in playing new music. I have a profile at the American Composers Forum.

Adam Torkelson


----------

